# 06 sentra, considering turbo



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

ok, so what im thinking about is a junkyard turbo/compressor, and getting a local shop to do my piping for me... my question is for my fuel management its consistant that the SAFC II is the way to go, however, i do have a few questions on that subject. for the SAFC II do i have to do my own tuning or does it take the conditions and do it for you?
i cant think of my other questions atm but ill repost for more info.
thanks in advance


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

you need to have your safc tuned at a dyno. they will use your car's a/f ratio to set the fuel properly. you never want to take someone else's settings and plug it into your own


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

b15chik said:


> you need to have your safc tuned at a dyno. they will use your car's a/f ratio to set the fuel properly. you never want to take someone else's settings and plug it into your own


I second that motion


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just buy a kit. TURBONETICS TURBOCHARGERS | The Source For All Your Turbocharging Needs Save yourself a lot of trouble and a lot of expense by going with a POS junkyard turbo and get a kit that has a complete, no hassle 1 year warranty on all parts.


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

chimmike said:


> just buy a kit. TURBONETICS TURBOCHARGERS | The Source For All Your Turbocharging Needs Save yourself a lot of trouble and a lot of expense by going with a POS junkyard turbo and get a kit that has a complete, no hassle 1 year warranty on all parts.


well i would buy a kit, however the 4 grand thing... little problem
i already paid 20 for the car, and 28 for my altima... im sorta in debt up to my neck already. besides i have a few mechanic buddies who have done junkyard turbos and they worked fine
im not looking to go high boost, jus gona do about 8 lbs


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

that's about all you can do before it goes kaboom anyway


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FFDRFT200 said:


> well i would buy a kit, however the 4 grand thing... little problem
> i already paid 20 for the car, and 28 for my altima... im sorta in debt up to my neck already. besides i have a few mechanic buddies who have done junkyard turbos and they worked fine
> im not looking to go high boost, jus gona do about 8 lbs



so you just bought a brand new car, and you want to do a ghetto, half ass turbo kit on it?  

That seems like a brilliant idea to me !!! :loser: 

Seriously. If you don't have the money for the TN kit, you shouldn't be turbocharging your car at all right now. What happens if you blow the motor? On your brand new car? Or the compressor blades break apart and get sucked through your motor and damage the pistons and rings? etc....etc....etc....

If you can't afford the regular kits, that's a pretty good sign you shouldn't do it in the first place.


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

chimmike said:


> so you just bought a brand new car, and you want to do a ghetto, half ass turbo kit on it?
> 
> That seems like a brilliant idea to me !!! :loser:
> 
> ...


hmm well, first of all i would like to say that every time i see you post you have something insulting in it, is that something you get enjoyment from?
other than that, whats wrong with getting a turbo from a new saab or other such vehicle? people total cars all the time, chances are that the turbo wont be destroyed in that crash
im not dumb enough to go find a rusted out laser and pull the turbo from it. anyways, why buy a kit when you can even buy a decent turbo for 300 and bend the pipes yourself, or get a shop to do it for you (i jus so happen to have access to a full auto shop on the navy base) and then take it to get tuned at a dyno?
my estimated cost is under a grand for my way, maybe a bit more, but definately not 4k +

anyways, all this is way off topic, in fact my question was answered by the first reply
anyways, im jus not in a good mood lately and hope i dont piss others off too badly but i dont like having my inteligence insulted.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't really think there's much wrong with what you're going to do, as long as it's done right. he's making the point that it's a pretty much new car, and the tn kit has a warranty on it, which is a pretty damn good deal. they will fix pretty much anything that breaks. it's a great kit, he knows it so he's a pretty big promoter for them. don't let mike get to you, he does it on purpose


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FFDRFT200 said:


> anyways, why buy a kit when you can even buy a decent turbo for 300 and bend the pipes yourself, or get a shop to do it for you (i jus so happen to have access to a full auto shop on the navy base) and then take it to get tuned at a dyno?
> my estimated cost is under a grand for my way, maybe a bit more, but definately not 4k +


after all is said and done, for a quality kit, home made or not, you're looking at 4k.

and the Turbonetics kit doesn't even need to be tuned. You install it all, and BAM, it runs great. All the IC piping is aluminum (which is NOT cheap, but is much better than ss) and black chromed. All the exhaust piping is Stainless steel and I think polished. You get a brand new turbo, new oil lines, new wastegate, new manifold, new bov, and complete engine management, complete oil lines, fuel injectors, intercooler, vacuum lines, etc, etc etc.

All that + a complete 1 year warranty, no hassle. You blow the turbo doin somethin dumb, doesn't matter, you get a brand new one. A pipe wasn't tightened down and pops off and scrapes the ground/gets fubar'd, they send a new one no questions. 

What happens when your used saab turbo blows an oil seal? You've got to find another saab turbo just like it in the junk yard. IIRC they don't use garret flanges, so it's gotta be another borg-warner/IHI unit. Besides the fact that stock saab turbos are tiny pieces of crap. They barely flow enough for the small motors they are put on stock....but trying to maintain flow from them in top end on a 2L motor is futile....it'll be even works on the QR25, which needs all the top end help it can get.

Properly thought out, well-executed kits don't cost $1000, I don't care how you look at it. Shoot, I'd be hard pressed to see you get a quality manifold and downpipe made for less than $800 alone, plus the cost of everything else, every little tidbit (which I doubt you know all the dumb little things that come up with custom setups)


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

mike, do they pay you or something?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I wish............


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

chimmike said:


> after all is said and done, for a quality kit, home made or not, you're looking at 4k.
> 
> and the Turbonetics kit doesn't even need to be tuned. You install it all, and BAM, it runs great. All the IC piping is aluminum (which is NOT cheap, but is much better than ss) and black chromed. All the exhaust piping is Stainless steel and I think polished. You get a brand new turbo, new oil lines, new wastegate, new manifold, new bov, and complete engine management, complete oil lines, fuel injectors, intercooler, vacuum lines, etc, etc etc.
> 
> ...


all i have to say to that is this, 1st gen Dodge Neon w/ a junkyard turbo (total setup cost him 1200), ran 13's and was daily driven over 40 miles, just poped its moter 3 months ago, same turbo and all. and that was because he over boosted (was running 13+ psi on a daily basis)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FFDRFT200 said:


> all i have to say to that is this, 1st gen Dodge Neon w/ a junkyard turbo (total setup cost him 1200), ran 13's and was daily driven over 40 miles, just poped its moter 3 months ago, same turbo and all. and that was because he over boosted (was running 13+ psi on a daily basis)



and all I have to say in response to that is:

a first gen neon is a neon. It's not a brand new Nissan with a weak truck motor. A first gen neon is/was a POS. Your sentra isn't, yet. the QR25 is a fragile motor with a massive stroke and horrible rod/stroke ratio. If you're not very, very careful, one minor thing goes wrong and your motor takes a dump.

So, comparing a first gen neon to your brand new truck-motor-powered spec v is not the brightest idea.


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

chimmike said:


> and all I have to say in response to that is:
> 
> a first gen neon is a neon. It's not a brand new Nissan with a weak truck motor. A first gen neon is/was a POS. Your sentra isn't, yet. the QR25 is a fragile motor with a massive stroke and horrible rod/stroke ratio. If you're not very, very careful, one minor thing goes wrong and your motor takes a dump.
> 
> So, comparing a first gen neon to your brand new truck-motor-powered spec v is not the brightest idea.


ok, in any case, would you still be saying the same thing if i was going to buy the GT28RS and build a kit around that? 


anyways as for a new question, what IS a safe lvl of boost to run on the spec v?


----------



## canesXE (Jan 28, 2006)

Listen FFDRFT200 Mike's post tend to get annoyin but with all that considered the guy KNOWS his sheet. As he's said the QR is a picky beotch and there have been more problems with them then positives. If U really want a turbo on U'r QR WAIT save the money and BUY A KIT! U might be saving money NOW but that money u'r saving now u'r gonna blow later on trying to get U'r QR running again! Listen to CHIMMIKE BUY THE KIT!


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

chimmike said:


> A first gen neon is/was a POS.


I second that, the girlfriend had a 99, its was the biggest POS ever. It was totally falling apart and constantly needing very expensive repairs at 80K miles. Chrysler sucks and should not ever be compared to a Nissan.


----------

